# Graphite Drawings



## SolitaryMagpie (Jan 8, 2017)

Just a few of my drawings. Thought I'd share with you all. :smile: Excuse the copyright mark on some of them. It's from an old Deviantart account.


----------



## escorial (Jan 8, 2017)

fantastic


----------



## SolitaryMagpie (Jan 8, 2017)

Thank you, Escorial! :mrgreen:


----------



## escorial (Jan 8, 2017)

the hands do they belong to the same person...would you explain the piece....?


----------



## bobo (Jan 10, 2017)

SolMag, your drawings are very good, are they electronical or materialistic drawings ?? :fat:
The motifs seem to be some sort of celebrity persons ??


----------



## Ell337 (Jan 10, 2017)

escorial said:


> the hands do they belong to the same person...would you explain the piece....?



The title is 'Goodbye Clarice' a scene from _​Silence of the Lambs._


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Jan 12, 2017)

Great stuff!


----------



## Gumby (Jan 12, 2017)

Fabulous!!!


----------



## TKent (Jan 12, 2017)

These are SPLENDID!!! Wow!!


----------



## Moonlight (Jan 13, 2017)

Very good work!  You definitely area master of the pencil!


----------



## ArtBlinked (Mar 4, 2017)

These are fantastic! I love the detail, very well done :encouragement:


----------



## TuesdayEve (Oct 4, 2017)

I agree, great detail! Very nice!


----------



## TKent (Oct 18, 2017)

brilliant!! wowza!


----------

